# salaries



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Assuming I have the currency right 1 EUR : 4 RM (MYR) 

I have been browsing the job site and found the salaries in my profession (software) to be about a third of what I get in Europe, is this correct?


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anybody else have this problem with their profession?

Malaysia is a great country and I would love to live there, but I worry about the exchange rate


----------

